# Passed my psychomotor then told I didn't.



## Tekay (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello I took my advance emt psychomotor exam in December. On my first attempt I failed 5 skills. We were allowed to retake the ones we had missed that day and on my second attempt I passed those 5 and therefore was informed that I had passed my exam. Well later down the road I passed my cognitive exam. I went to check the NREMT site and my psychomotor  results hadn't posted. I waited and waited and finally after 3 weeks I called my course instructor and asked him if he knew what may be the problem. He informed me that he wasn't sure but that he'd look into it. A few days later I received a call from my NREMT testing rep and was informed that because I failed 5 on the first attempt that I shouldn't have been allowed to retake that day. So even though I passed all 10 I would have to retake all 10 because he made an error and didn't tell me until nearly 4 weeks later. I didn't file a complaint originally at the end of the exam like you're suppose to because I didn't have any. Now that I've been told this I do have a complaint. Why should I be punished for my examiners mistake. If the NREMT is here to test for competency didn't I prove I'm competent by passing my exam first time and all 10 stations? Does anyone have any advice on what I should do? How should I go about trying to fix this. Any experience or recommendations are greatly appreciated.

P.s. 
I have sent a letter to the NREMT explaining these circumstances and I'm anxiously awaiting a response.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 14, 2016)

Bottom line up front: You're at their mercy. They'll either agree with you or not.

You've pretty much done all you can, short of throwing a social media hissy fit in hopes of embarrasing them into changing their position (good luck with that), or going the civil lawsuit route (again, good luck).


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2016)

They screwed up, but you still failed too many skills the first time. You're more than likely going to have to still retest everything


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, it's their mistake for passing you when it wasn't warranted. 

But don't you feel you should be held to the same standards as everyone else? Or do you think they should pass you out of pity because they made a mistake, when you clearly don't meet the minimum requirements that they have  already set? And what do you mean by "didn't I prove I'm competent"? You failed 5 stations. I think you probably "proved" a lot of things, but competency wasn't one of them.


----------



## Tekay (Jan 15, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Yeah, it's their mistake for passing you when it wasn't warranted.
> 
> But don't you feel you should be held to the same standards as everyone else? Or do you think they should pass you out of pity because they made a mistake, when you clearly don't meet the minimum requirements that they have  already set? And what do you mean by "didn't I prove I'm competent"? You failed 5 stations. I think you probably "proved" a lot of things, but competency wasn't one of them.




Indeed I do believe I should be held to the same standards, but I believe my exam coordinator should be held to an even higher one. It's not like it is hard for him to simply follow the script. Those 5 that I had supposedly missed only 1 did I truly feel I failed. I went and did them the exact same way I did them the first time and passed on attempt 2.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tekay said:


> I went and did them the exact same way I did them the first time and passed on attempt 2.



I sincerely doubt that. If that were the case, you would of passed the first time.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 15, 2016)

NREMT rules for retests of practical skills is only two may be retested in a day if there is time.  You said you failed five, just because the exam site made a mistake doesn't absolve you from having to retest at a later date.  Filling an appeal will not help you as it wasn't caused by an examiner making a mistake from what you said.


----------



## Peter Pardi (Jan 16, 2016)

While you await a response, it might be a good idea to look up some upcoming testing dates for the skills test, as I found this to be a bit tricky.  They have a search tool on the NREMT website, which I don't think is accurate.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 16, 2016)

No big deal. Go retake psychomotor.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 16, 2016)

joshrunkle35 said:


> No big deal. Go retake psychomotor.


... And do it right.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 16, 2016)

joshrunkle35 said:


> No big deal. Go retake psychomotor.





gotshirtz001 said:


> ... And do it right.



Exactly...
Why are you so upset?

Go retake the exam.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Exactly...
> Why are you so upset?



Maybe he expected to have it handed to him? 

My 2 cents: Study over the material and retake the exam.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 16, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Maybe he expected to have it handed to him?
> 
> My 2 cents: Study over the material and retake the exam.


No kidding.

Also, I wouldn't suggest "social media shaming" of the NREMT. That would be a foolish move, not to mention you failed 50% of the competency tests... Not really something I'd particularly want to be publicly broadcast all over the place.


----------



## hogwiley (Jan 16, 2016)

Well look at the bright side, you got a free practice run on the five you failed. As for doing the exact same thing the second time and passing, if you failed them the first time, why would you do THE EXACT SAME THING the second time? Whats the definition of insanity?


----------

